# 62311 with knee/shoulder surgeries



## pducharme (Jul 6, 2009)

My anesthesia doc likes to do nerve blocks for post op pain management with knee & shoulder surgeries.  He also uses 62311 with diagnosis code 729.5 (pain in limb).  Are there any other codes we could be using to support 62311?
Thanks so much for any help given.


----------



## tadavis (Jul 7, 2009)

check your LCD -- 729.5 is not covered under procedure code 62311


----------



## FractalMind (Jul 7, 2009)

338.18 is what we use for our post-op pain mgmt blocks/Injections/Catheters and it's on the MCRE LCD.


----------

